# Eindeutige ID erzeugen?



## Hilyama (6. Okt 2005)

Hi, 

gibts ne Möglichkeit ne eindeutige ID zu erzeugen? Irgendwie n Algorithmus, der mit nem Timestamp oder so arbeitet?

viele Grüsse ins Forum, 
Alex )


----------



## Sky (6. Okt 2005)

```
long id = System.currentTimeMillis();
```


----------



## Hilyama (6. Okt 2005)

Naja, soweit so gut, das Problem ist nur, dass die Applikation verteilt läuft. Ich weiss, die Chance ist gering, dass man da ausgerechnet in der selben Millisekunde ne ID generiert aber möglich ist es doch.....ne?


----------



## Sky (6. Okt 2005)

Dann musste jedem AppS-Anteil eine eigene ID geben und die Systemzeit anhängen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Okt 2005)

java.util.UUID#randomUUID()


----------



## Sky (6. Okt 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.util.UUID#randomUUID()


kannte ich noch nicht... muss auch leider mit JAVA 1.4.2 arbeiten...


----------



## Mag1c (6. Okt 2005)

Hi,

1.) IP-Adresse + Timestamp

2.) Sequence aus einer Datenbank

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## AlArenal (6. Okt 2005)

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/sandbox/id/


----------



## Hilyama (6. Okt 2005)

danke für die vielen Tips. Ich werd das nachher gleich mal probieren und mir dann ne Variante raus suchen


----------



## Slava (6. Okt 2005)

mit Thread kann man auf eine statische variable zugreifen und um 1 erhöhen


----------



## Sky (7. Okt 2005)

Slava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit Thread kann man auf eine statische variable zugreifen und um 1 erhöhen


Bei einer Applikation, die verteilt läuft ?


----------



## Hilyama (7. Okt 2005)

das mit der UUID hört sich verlockend an. Da ich aber mit 1.4.2 rumwerkeln muss werde ich wohl die IP+Timestamp Lösung nehmen. 

Wie einfach doch manchmal Lösungen sein können 

Das mit der Variable ist wirklich ungeeignet bei einer verteilten Applikation.  Trotzdem danke Slava


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Okt 2005)

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/sandbox/id/index.html

ist zwar noch in der Sandbox, aber ggf. kann man ja die Sourcen mal anschauen

aber wahrscheinlich ist IP + Timestamp + Zufallszahl schon ausreichend


----------



## DP (7. Okt 2005)

wieso holst du dir die id nicht aus einer db?


----------



## AlArenal (7. Okt 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso holst du dir die id nicht aus einer db?



Wer sagt denn, dass er an einer DB arbeitet?


----------



## DP (7. Okt 2005)

ist bei verteilten anwendungen meistens der fall...


----------

